# my beautiful girl has Lymphoma



## mdread (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi, my 13 year old golden retriever Holly was diagnosed with Lymphoma on 20 January this year, she has been on prednisone only since, i was wondering for those of you who have been through Lymphoma with your babies did the swelling of the nodes suddenly get worse before they passed away? Holly has been really good but a couple of weeks ago i noticed her shoulder nodes are very swollen and now today i have noticed her breathing is very noisy, i have had a feel around and i am pretty sure her neck nodes have swollen up alot since i last checked them a couple of days ago. Other that that she is her normal self, eating, drinking etc........ i guess i am just trying to get my head around what might happen and am trying to mentally prepare myself that the end may not be far away  I would love to know how you knew the Lymphoma was getting worse for your dogs. Thanks


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your Holly girl. 
Did you check her gums, pale gums are never good sign.


----------



## mdread (Apr 2, 2015)

I just checked her gums and they are still nice and pink. Will keep an eye on them!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That's good. 
Please try to enjoy all time you have with her, leave worries for later on. 
Hope those who fought lymphoma with their babies will share their experience.


----------



## mdread (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you, yes treasuring every moment.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

So sorry for your girl  Where is her lymphoma primarily located? I just lost my boy to Small Intestinal Lymphoma 2 weeks ago. I think had it been located anywhere else that we may have had more time together- it was obvious with him when there became a blockage that wasn't reducing. I also had it verified with an ultrasound. Spend as much time as you can in your "happy places" and just lovin' on her. I hope you have many more days, weeks, months together!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mdread*



mdread said:


> Hi, my 13 year old golden retriever Holly was diagnosed with Lymphoma on 20 January this year, she has been on prednisone only since, i was wondering for those of you who have been through Lymphoma with your babies did the swelling of the nodes suddenly get worse before they passed away? Holly has been really good but a couple of weeks ago i noticed her shoulder nodes are very swollen and now today i have noticed her breathing is very noisy, i have had a feel around and i am pretty sure her neck nodes have swollen up alot since i last checked them a couple of days ago. Other that that she is her normal self, eating, drinking etc........ i guess i am just trying to get my head around what might happen and am trying to mentally prepare myself that the end may not be far away  I would love to know how you knew the Lymphoma was getting worse for your dogs. Thanks


I am so sorry to hear about your Holly. Please take her to the vet-you said her breathing is noisy and it seems her neck nodes are swollen!
She is probably having trouble breathing.


----------



## Honeydew's mom (Feb 1, 2015)

I am very sorry about Holly. Honeydew was on predizone when she was diagnosed on 7 Jan. The lumps disappeared to almost nothing for about a month. Then almost over night they were back. They were on both sides of her neck and back legs. Her breathing changed around Feb 14 mostly at night. She ate like a piggy up to the very end and was a happy baby with everyone up to the end. It was hard to grasp how sick she was because of that. The lymph nodes grew very fast i swear by the hour at the end and her breathing was labored and noisy. When Honeydew was diagnosed it was in late stages and aggressive form of lymphoma and they said 30 days. She died 83 days later. So it is so hard to predict and know what to do when, although there are simularities from the stories, articles and forum testimonials , it really depends on the dog . Prepare yourself that it does get worse. Trust your love for Holly and the unconditionally love she has for you and hug her as much as you can while you can. Take lots of pictures and do things she can and she still wants to do. Whatever and whenever you decided to do what is best for Holly it WILL be the right decision , I miss Honeydew with all my heart but know her last days weeks and final moments and decision was right and full of love. I will be thinking of you and Holly.


----------



## KML611 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi - first, I am so sorry to hear about your sweet girl. I will send positive thoughts and vibe your way for her. Second, I am all too familiar with lymphoma...unfortunately. My sweet Fergus passed a little over two weeks ago from lymphoma. He didn't even see his second birthday (which is Monday). Although it is not commom to see lymphoma in dogs as young as he is it still happened. What I can advise you about my experience is that the mass was in his chest and it was large. He was diagnosed January 15th and immediately was put on predisone which we did see a complete difference in him...his breathing had eased, etc. We enjoyed every minute with him. After about a month and half I noticed his symptoms were getting worse...his breathing was becoming more difficult. It was like he would slip down the slope and than level out and than it would happen again. The Tuesday I got home from work his breathing was so labored and he just was not himself at all. I made the decision to call the vet the next day and we were going to say goodbye. That night he did not eat, not his food, not the grilled chicken and steak we made, not even the beef broth...I just knew I had to say goodbye and it crushed me but I would not let him suffer. I never noticed his lymphnodes to be swollen and his chest where the mass was located never was swollen. My sweet boy decided he was going to go on his terms and passed away in the very early morning hours of Wednesday. I was immediately jolted from a sound sleep and just knew he had passed. I still am having a very difficult time without him. I miss him every day and my heart still hearts. I cannot talk about him with up tearing up (on queue tears in my eyes as I type this). I know in time my tears will turn into smiles as I remember him but not right now. His breathing was extremly labored and noisy at the end. 
Up until I lost him I felt as if I was walking a fine line of when I should make a decisions...would it be too soon or too late. I am in many ways thankful that my sweet boy made the decision for me. Your sweet girl knows how much you love her and when and if you have to make that difficult decision it will be the right one. Please give her hugs and kisses from me....I miss that so much with my Fergus. Please keep up posted as well.


----------



## mdread (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you for your PM Karen, she is booked in at the vet tomorrow, everything is closed today as it is Easter Friday here in NZ.

Pholter, Honeydew and KLM - so sorry you have had to loose your babies to this awful cancer........When Holly started her prednisone she became so much happier, the nodes did reduce a wee bit but not alot, when she was diagnosed the nodes on the back of her legs, chest, shoulders and neck were involved, we had an aspiration to confirm lymphoma. But about 2 weeks after starting the prednisone i have noticed they are all getting larger, mainly the ones in her shoulders and neck. She has had a good night last night, she is still asleep at the moment and her breathing sounds a bit better, maybe we have just had a bad day. The hardest part for us at the moment is that we are coming over to the USA for 3 weeks in 2 weeks time, its such bad timing and was booked way before the Lymphoma was diagnosed, and being a trip of a lifetime for us we cannot cancel, i feel like i am leaving one of my children behind . If she makes it until we go away she will be staying with my parents and she loves them alot too, we have Skype loaded on our tablet so will be able to see her alot.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry your trip is on the way but your baby will stay with people who loves her and will take good care of her. 
Hope you have a great Easter with your Holly girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mdread*



mdread said:


> Thank you for your PM Karen, she is booked in at the vet tomorrow, everything is closed today as it is Easter Friday here in NZ.
> 
> Pholter, Honeydew and KLM - so sorry you have had to loose your babies to this awful cancer........When Holly started her prednisone she became so much happier, the nodes did reduce a wee bit but not alot, when she was diagnosed the nodes on the back of her legs, chest, shoulders and neck were involved, we had an aspiration to confirm lymphoma. But about 2 weeks after starting the prednisone i have noticed they are all getting larger, mainly the ones in her shoulders and neck. She has had a good night last night, she is still asleep at the moment and her breathing sounds a bit better, maybe we have just had a bad day. The hardest part for us at the moment is that we are coming over to the USA for 3 weeks in 2 weeks time, its such bad timing and was booked way before the Lymphoma was diagnosed, and being a trip of a lifetime for us we cannot cancel, i feel like i am leaving one of my children behind . If she makes it until we go away she will be staying with my parents and she loves them alot too, we have Skype loaded on our tablet so will be able to see her alot.


Please let us know what the vet says. Praying for Holly and you.


----------



## mdread (Apr 2, 2015)

We went to the vet, she said her nodes will come up and go down a bit on and off, she said that was what was causing Hollys breathing to sound different, they seem to have gone down a little that is why her breathing is a bit better, but all around they are all getting larger so she said that was a sign that the disease was progressing. She has been happy and back to her usual self yesterday and today so the vet has just kept her on the same dose of prednisone and to continue as usual. I have her after hours number if we need her help over the rest of the Easter weekend. 

Yes my parents will take very good care of her while we are away, i know she will be in good hands http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Holly*



mdread said:


> We went to the vet, she said her nodes will come up and go down a bit on and off, she said that was what was causing Hollys breathing to sound different, they seem to have gone down a little that is why her breathing is a bit better, but all around they are all getting larger so she said that was a sign that the disease was progressing. She has been happy and back to her usual self yesterday and today so the vet has just kept her on the same dose of prednisone and to continue as usual. I have her after hours number if we need her help over the rest of the Easter weekend.
> 
> Yes my parents will take very good care of her while we are away, i know she will be in good hands http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Glad to hear that Holly's breathing got better. Have a happy Easter.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

It's so great that you've got the private line to the vet for after hours... I'm so glad that Holly's feeling a bit better and the breathing is good too. Look me up if you make it to Texas


----------



## mdread (Apr 2, 2015)

This disease is just awful.......her nodes are back up again in her neck, she is breathing ok when she is walking around but as soon as she lies down on her side her breathing is so noisy and she is struggling  the nodes must be pressing on her throat when she lies down and night time is worse than during the day, it sounds like a really loud cat purring. Its so sad to see her breathing failing when she seems ok within herself. We will be going back to the vet again tomorrow.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

So sorry she's struggling again-- I hope the Vet will have some good news to give you as much time as possible with your girl...


----------



## KML611 (Mar 2, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear she is stuggling. Unfortunately that is what this horrible diease does. Fergus would have good days and bad days. The nights were the worst as he just could not get comfortable and his breathing was always harder at night. I understand you may be worrie about your upcoming trip but she will be okay. I had to travel a few hours away for a long weekend and I was worried Fergus wouldn't make it....he did...it was a few days after I got back home that he had passed. I hope the same for your family with your trip and your fur baby. Sending postive thoughts your way!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sorry you are going through this with your girl. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your Holly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Holly*



mdread said:


> This disease is just awful.......her nodes are back up again in her neck, she is breathing ok when she is walking around but as soon as she lies down on her side her breathing is so noisy and she is struggling  the nodes must be pressing on her throat when she lies down and night time is worse than during the day, it sounds like a really loud cat purring. Its so sad to see her breathing failing when she seems ok within herself. We will be going back to the vet again tomorrow.


I am so sorry that Holly and you are going through this. I know when my Smooch was bad I could see her diagphragm going in and out when she layed on her side. When I took her to the vet he said she was having trouble breathing and made them give her oxygen. They took a chest xray and it was really bad. We knew what was best for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Holly*



mdread said:


> This disease is just awful.......her nodes are back up again in her neck, she is breathing ok when she is walking around but as soon as she lies down on her side her breathing is so noisy and she is struggling  the nodes must be pressing on her throat when she lies down and night time is worse than during the day, it sounds like a really loud cat purring. Its so sad to see her breathing failing when she seems ok within herself. We will be going back to the vet again tomorrow.


I am so sorry that Holly and you are going through this. I know when my Smooch was bad I could see her diaphragm going in and out when she layed on her side. When I took her to the vet he said she was having trouble breathing and made them give her oxygen. They took a chest xray and it was really bad. We had to do what we felt was best for her.
Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry you and your Holly are going through this. 
My thoughts are with you, prayers you have many days to come together.


----------



## mdread (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for all your kind thoughts, i only had to get up to her once last night to let her out to the toilet, she is pretty noisy now even when she is standing to breath, i cant get her collar on to take her to the vet because her neck is swollen so i am waiting to find out what time she can come out to our house to check Holly out and see if there is anything else we can do to help her, otherwise I think the time has come that we are going to have to make a decision, one that i never would want to make


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MDread*



mdread said:


> Thanks for all your kind thoughts, i only had to get up to her once last night to let her out to the toilet, she is pretty noisy now even when she is standing to breath, i cant get her collar on to take her to the vet because her neck is swollen so i am waiting to find out what time she can come out to our house to check Holly out and see if there is anything else we can do to help her, otherwise I think the time has come that we are going to have to make a decision, one that i never would want to make


MDread: Keeping Holly and you in my thoughts and prayers. Praying the vet can come right away. Can you have someone lift her in the car and take her without the collar. Call the vet, or emergency animal hospital and they can help get her out of the car.


----------



## mdread (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for all your thoughts, the vet will be here in 1-2 hours, in the meantime i have the air conditioning cranking to keep her cool and giving her lots of cuddles.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

We are thinking about you and Holly tonight and hope the Vet is able to help be it "her time" or making her more comfortable.


----------



## mdread (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you for all your kind thoughts, the vet was unable to offer any further treatment for Holly, she was in respiratory distress and the kindest thing was to let her cross the rainbow bridge, our eyes are so sore from crying, the kids are very upset. She went peacefully and we have her at home with us still we will be taking her to be cremated tomorrow we have a lovely business over here that lets you take your pets to be cremated, you can pick flowers from their garden and lay them around her before we say goodbye and then she will be ready to pick up again the following day.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry - you gave Holly your final loving gift by setting her free. 

Sleep softly Holly.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

So sorry that your Holly has passed on  She's is now breathing free and running through the fields with all of our Rainbow babies. You did a very kind and loving thing for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Holly*

Rest in peace, sweet Holly. Holly is at peace with my sweet Smooch and Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge. I added her name to the Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-4.html#post5567098


----------

